# The true face of marathi brahmins



## Hadeed 23571468

*
The Brahmins of Maharashtra always like to be dominant and for this they can do anything. Here are some examples:

1: Marathi Brahmins denied to crown Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj. For them Shivaji was a Shudra and Shudra has no right to become a Chhatrapati according to the great Hindu religion. Chhatrapati
Shivaji then invited a North Indian 
Brahmin Gaga Bhatta for coronation. Gagabhatta took bribe of 1 lakh gold coins to coronate Chhatrpati Shivaji.

2: Ramdaas was a spy of Aurangzeb. Today the Marathi Brahmins say that Raamdas was the Guru of Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj, but the fact is that Chhatrapati Shivaji and Ramdaas never met.

3: The Peshwa Brahmins tortured millions of Dalits. The British army destroyed Peshwa rule with help of Mahars and soldiers of Madras Regiment. Just 800 soldiers of British defeated 30000 Peshwa soldiers. (You can imagine the much discussed gallantry of Peshwas)

4: Tukaram, the great anti-vedic Saint of Maharashtra was killed by a BrahminMambaji

5: Chakradhar Swami, another saint of the Mahanubhav sect was killed by a Marathi Brahmin Hemadri Pandit.

6: Kalusha Kabji, a Brahmins helped Aurangzeb to capture Chhatrapati Sambhaji, the son of Chhatrapati Shivaji.

7: Brahmins tried to kill Mahatma Phule, the great social reformer and educationalist of 19th century.

8: The so Called `Lokmanya' Baal Gangadhar Tilak never wanted that the non-Brahmins should learn and take part in politics.

9. Chafekar brothers, the white Brahmins, killed a British officer. Today it is called their fight against British Rule. But the fact was that both the brothers wanted to join British Army but they were rejected because of their unilligibleity. Chafekars themselves have said in their letter to Bal Gangadhar Tilak that they killed Rand because he sent Shudra men to their house for spraying anti Plague powder. Because of this their holy home became unholy.

10. So called Swatanryaveer Sawarkar, a white Brahmin was actually `Mafiveer' as he begged British officers for mercy and was released on the condition that he would oppose Mahatma Gandhi. Sawarkar hated non-Brahmins

11 Nathuram Godse, again a white Bramhan killed Mahtma Gandhi 

12. RSS, the India fascist organization is founded and dominated by Black MarathiBrahmins


13. Hindu Mahasabha, India fascist organization is founded and dominated by white Marathi Bramhins.


14. Most of the Saffron terrorists are from Marathi Brahmin families.Include both Black and White Marathi Brahmins

There are many other facts about these people, but it was just a sample. For more information about their deed, just read the `Samagra Vangmay of Jyotiba Phule' or the books published by Maratha Seva Sangh, Sambhaji Brigade or Shri M.M. Deshmukh.​
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

I come to know more of the Indian social classes on PDF rather than living in India itself!!!! #Why so much of obsession? #Such thoughts are of no relevance whatsoever today!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

aai javada tujha aai cha gho. Kahi pan bolu nakos fodreya. Tujha aai cha dana karin takin javadya.
@Cherokee @IND151 @Raje amar

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Android

Tujhya Aaichi gand

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

WHAAT???

this idiot again


----------



## Cherokee

Hadeed 23571468 said:


> *
> The Brahmins of Maharashtra always like to be dominant and for this they can do anything. Here are some examples:
> 
> 1: Marathi Brahmins denied to crown Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj. For them Shivaji was a Shudra and Shudra has no right to become a Chhatrapati according to the great Hindu religion. Chhatrapati
> Shivaji then invited a North Indian
> Brahmin Gaga Bhatta for coronation. Gagabhatta took bribe of 1 lakh gold coins to coronate Chhatrpati Shivaji.
> 
> 2: Ramdaas was a spy of Aurangzeb. Today the Marathi Brahmins say that Raamdas was the Guru of Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj, but the fact is that Chhatrapati Shivaji and Ramdaas never met.
> 
> 3: The Peshwa Brahmins tortured millions of Dalits. The British army destroyed Peshwa rule with help of Mahars and soldiers of Madras Regiment. Just 800 soldiers of British defeated 30000 Peshwa soldiers. (You can imagine the much discussed gallantry of Peshwas)
> 
> 4: Tukaram, the great anti-vedic Saint of Maharashtra was killed by a BrahminMambaji
> 
> 5: Chakradhar Swami, another saint of the Mahanubhav sect was killed by a Marathi Brahmin Hemadri Pandit.
> 
> 6: Kalusha Kabji, a Brahmins helped Aurangzeb to capture Chhatrapati Sambhaji, the son of Chhatrapati Shivaji.
> 
> 7: Brahmins tried to kill Mahatma Phule, the great social reformer and educationalist of 19th century.
> 
> 8: The so Called `Lokmanya' Baal Gangadhar Tilak never wanted that the non-Brahmins should learn and take part in politics.
> 
> 9. Chafekar brothers, the white Brahmins, killed a British officer. Today it is called their fight against British Rule. But the fact was that both the brothers wanted to join British Army but they were rejected because of their unilligibleity. Chafekars themselves have said in their letter to Bal Gangadhar Tilak that they killed Rand because he sent Shudra men to their house for spraying anti Plague powder. Because of this their holy home became unholy.
> 
> 10. So called Swatanryaveer Sawarkar, a white Brahmin was actually `Mafiveer' as he begged British officers for mercy and was released on the condition that he would oppose Mahatma Gandhi. Sawarkar hated non-Brahmins
> 
> 11 Nathuram Godse, again a white Bramhan killed Mahtma Gandhi
> 
> 12. RSS, the India fascist organization is founded and dominated by Black MarathiBrahmins
> 
> 
> 13. Hindu Mahasabha, India fascist organization is founded and dominated by white Marathi Bramhins.
> 
> 
> 14. Most of the Saffron terrorists are from Marathi Brahmin families.Include both Black and White Marathi Brahmins
> 
> There are many other facts about these people, but it was just a sample. For more information about their deed, just read the `Samagra Vangmay of Jyotiba Phule' or the books published by Maratha Seva Sangh, Sambhaji Brigade or Shri M.M. Deshmukh.​
> *



He loves to fire bullshit from his A** . 

This is what happens when someone consumes too much of third grade propaganda infested madrassa curriculum .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Yes its horrible what Brahmins have done to low caste native Indians in ancient times, now their decendents cry about reservations. Only in Punjab they were treated like they should in ancient times. No wonder now days only in Punjab their decendents don't have any extra advantage of being special or richer then average punjabi. While they enjoy clear advantages in other parts of south asia in terms of politics, power and money. Now its to late, they will always have that influence because of money. The process should have been started in ancient times like punjabis farmers did to punjabi brahmins.

Can anyone explain who are white marathi brahmins? British people who converted? But how could they be Brahmins?


----------



## Chronos

Hadeed 23571468 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 13. Hindu Mahasabha, India fascist organization is founded and dominated by white Marathi Bramhins.
> 
> 
> 14. Most of the Saffron terrorists are from Marathi Brahmin families.Include both Black and White Marathi Brahmins
> 
> There are many other facts about these people, but it was just a sample. For more information about their deed, just read the `Samagra Vangmay of Jyotiba Phule' or the books published by Maratha Seva Sangh, Sambhaji Brigade or Shri M.M. Deshmukh.​
> *



Black and white ? 

*reads the whole post again*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> Black and white ?
> 
> *reads the whole post again*


Black Marathi Mallu 101 Outbacker Brahmin


----------



## scorpionx

Rationale discussion with indian members on PDF simply isn,t possible | Page 7

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaykay

Another Zaid Hamid's chela. Hahahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

cloud_9 said:


> Black Marathi Mallu 101 Outbacker Brahmin



seriously, WTF did I just read.

Black and White Brahmins?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> seriously, WTF did I just read.
> 
> Black and White Brahmins?


Maybe he further developed the concept of Yin and Yang into his Brahmin theory.


Typical B&W Brahmin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gautam

He kaay aahe 

So this is what they teach you in madarsaa my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## notsuperstitious

As a so called 'low caste' whose 90% friends are Marathi Brahmins, I can say with confidence that this guy is a retard, hopes to divide Indian society as per his divine instructions and purpose and he needs to read a bit more about the Agarkars, Karves, Gokhales and Ranade's - all true blue Brahmins and their role in reforming Marathi Samaj.

Demonising a truly progressive and successful community small in nos is straight out of the middle east books. Some islamicans and evangelicals see the Jew template as useful for attacking Brahmins of India. As a failed people, their hatred of the successful is understandable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

All these Black Marathi Brahmins and White Marathi Brahmins must be exterminated! 
India belongs only to the Brown Marathi Brahmins!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> All these Black Marathi Brahmins and White Marathi Brahmins must be exterminated!
> India belongs only to the Brown Marathi Brahmins!



so what are you?

a white or black Brahmin? or a mix of both, that is brown


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> so what are you?
> 
> a white or black Brahmin? or a mix of both, that is brown



Of course I'm brown. Which is why I said India belongs to us Brownie Bommans!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> Of course I'm brown. Which is why I said India belongs to us Brownie Bommans!



India belongs to Shooooddddddaaaaaaarrrrrsssssss!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bombaywalla

Hahahahahaha welcome to PDF!

Kharachh, OP chi gand var koni ek-don baalti paani tak re. Too much burnin' fo nuthin'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

author kahin bhool gaya source post karna? 
Vedic Terrorism: The True Face of Marathi Brahmins


----------



## priti

another of mohammads follower! what else can you expect from this lowlife


----------



## DarkPrince

Indischer said:


> All these Black Marathi Brahmins and White Marathi Brahmins must be exterminated!
> India belongs only to the Brown Marathi Brahmins!



sorry but i think only white ones should be Brahman. brown and blacks should be lower caste 



Ravi Nair said:


> India belongs to Shooooddddddaaaaaaarrrrrsssssss!



tu pehle brahmin se suddar me convert ho ja


----------



## Indischer

DarkPrince said:


> sorry but i think only white ones should be Brahman. brown and blacks should be lower caste



Sorry, but we call white people in India as Firangis, not Brahmins.


----------



## livingdead

priti said:


> another of mohammads follower! what else can you expect from this lowlife


the user is very likely from India.
@WebMaster can you do a background check on this new guy? I reckon he is carrying false flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

kaykay said:


> aai javada tujha aai cha gho. Kahi pan bolu nakos fodreya. Tujha aai cha dana karin takin javadya.
> @Cherokee @IND151 @Raje amar



Reprt he. Ai mai var jau nakos.



shan said:


> Yes its horrible what Brahmins have done to low caste native Indians in ancient times, now their decendents cry about reservations. Only in Punjab they were treated like they should in ancient times. No wonder now days only in Punjab their decendents don't have any extra advantage of being special or richer then average punjabi. While they enjoy clear advantages in other parts of south asia in terms of politics, power and money. Now its to late, they will always have that influence because of money. The process should have been started in ancient times like punjabis farmers did to punjabi brahmins.
> 
> *Can anyone explain who are white marathi brahmins?* British people who converted? But how could they be Brahmins?



Koknasth Brahmans perhaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

What will happen to me?  I am now orange! 


Indischer said:


> Of course I'm brown. Which is why I said India belongs to us Brownie Bommans!


----------



## Indischer

SarthakGanguly said:


> What will happen to me?  I am now orange!



You will hung out in the Sun for a week to dry and turn brown. If that doesn't work, then....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hadeed 23571468

Oh look,now indians are fighting each other on my thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indischer said:


> You will hung out in the Sun for a week to dry and turn brown. If that doesn't work, then....


Kashmiriyon ke upaar zulm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*When Chatrapati Shivaji was in Aurangzeb's Prison in Agra*

A Brahmin pundit, a Brahmin Vaidya (doctor) and a Brahamin Mithaiwala Halwai helped Shivaji in getting out of prison of Aurangzeb from Agra. 

*Later, All of those Brahmins were killed by the Aurangzeb.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

